# "THEY'RE OUT THERE (in Ohio) EATIN' AND DRINKIN' AND HAVIN' A PARTY



## DonnaBelle (Sep 1, 2012)

I just hope they're all having fun while we're stuck at home doin' chores, cookin, and cleanin' house.

Party on folks, party on.....

GO HERDSTOCK!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 1, 2012)

:bun Hope they have a blast! Wish I was there...


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 1, 2012)

We wish you guys were here too, and there is plenty of food too. We are in Indiana though


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm at work for my real job (RN) all weekend. 12 hour shifts, today and tomorrow. Nothing exciting happening here 
Hope the participants have fun and take lots of pictures! What was the planned attendance count??


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah...I hope they are having a blast and I wish I was there too!!!!  Also hope they post lots of photos!


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 1, 2012)

I wish I was there. Everyone have fun for all of us stuck home.


----------

